# Statistics for August 2002



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Wow! Another record breaking month. Check these out.

Total Hits: 6,364,427 (last month - 4,705,182)
Total Unique IP Addresses: 32,654 (last month - 20,368)
Hits per Hour: 8,554 with a max of 65,915
Hits per Day: 205,304 average with a max of 425,920
Total page views: 123,953
Total Bandwidth: 22 GB

Thanks to everyone for a great month!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Wow! The numbers just keep growing! Great news.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow we jumped right over 5 million hits!

Of course the big boost in hits s because Chris joined me on this weeks DBSTalk.COM news update.

That HAS to be the reason!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Just saw this...

Total Time Online
http://www.dbstalk.com/timeonline.php?s=&getinfo=view_leader

Interesting. Seems like keeping the Shoutbox window open makes you seem online. :shrug: Either that or n0qcu spends way too much time here. :grin:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Since it refreshes every 20 seconds it's keeping your movement on the board active.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

I never close my browser so even when I'm not here, I'm here.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well you are only spending 18 hours a day here. You need to try harder.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

N0qcu,

When your not here you should not keep your browser open on the index window.

Because of the new chat feature the chat is reloaded every 22 seconds which really eats resources and bandwidth. 

If your going to leave a page open I suggest the homepage which updated ever 90 seconds this way much ess bandwidth is used. 

Thanks


----------

